# drill press info



## gotogojo (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a drill press by the name of bakewell precision  tapper model 1 ser.897. can.t find much on it looks like all the drill press I have seen and used thanks for any info that some one on this site can help gotogojo


----------



## Inflight (Mar 20, 2014)

Can you provide photos of your machine?  


Do a google image search for "bakewell precision tapping". All sorts of info, including patents.  



Matt


----------



## gotogojo (Mar 20, 2014)

gotogojo said:


> I have a drill press by the name of bakewell precision  tapper model 1 ser.897. can.t find much on it looks like all the drill press I have seen and used thanks for any info that some one on this site can help gotogojo


 well now that becomes a problem as the pic I can take but not smart enough as of now to put it on the pc will get some help and see what happens  thanks a lot matt gotogojo


----------



## Dociron (Mar 23, 2014)

Do a google image search for "bakewell precision tapping". All sorts of info, including patents.

*togogoto
*
What this means is do a google pic search and info for your drill press will come up in the search.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 23, 2014)

It appears to me that what you have is a tapping machine, not a drill press. The chuck on it is designed to hold taps, not drills.

Tapping machines rotate in the standard direction as you press the tool downward, but when you go to remove the tool from the hole by lifting on it, the spindle will reverse direction so that the tap exits the now threaded hole.

Could it be used as a drill press??  Probably, but it might be a little hard on the little clutches inside the head. 

Tapping machines normally have a hefty pricetag, so you might be able to sell it and then purchase a very nice heavy duty drill press and still have money left over.


----------

